# Very Pregnant Pygmy Goat Bleating when pooping.



## Phelps Farm (Jan 22, 2018)

Hello everyone.. So I wrote a few days ago asking about my doe Monkey. Who is now further along (of course) today she was being very strange, followed me everywhere I had her outside due to New York actually having some nice weather, she has never liked the deeper snow, she was running through it, well woddleing through it, due to her bagging up pretty full over night. When I put her back into her pen, she started losing her plug. Her vulva is loose and and open. My worry is... When she goes to the bathroom (the last few hours, I check her each hour) but she will pee a little bit and she crys when she poops, (a little also nothing like normal) Anyone got any ideas? I cant find any reading on this. Pregnancy, labor, prelabor all yes. But not the bleating (not loudly but still bleating).


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 22, 2018)

Could she be having contractions and she’s pooping during the contractions? This is not uncommon and would explain the bleating and why the amount is different...


----------



## Phelps Farm (Jan 22, 2018)

That could very well be what is happening. This morning since about 6:30 shes been bleating more random pooping and not popping. I think today may be the day. (Of course because my daughter has to be dropped off at college for her new semester an hour an half away) im still very nervouse and excited.


----------



## Phelps Farm (Jan 22, 2018)

Her ligs are gone. Its the ones ive been feeling. With her tricking me with then soft then hard but since yesterday evening the ligs have been gone. Its sunk in by her tail. So thatll be helpful for next year. Im hoping to expand.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 22, 2018)

OK, so it's been well over 12 hours..... Status? How's your girl doing? Has she kidded yet? Pictures! We need pictures! Hope all is well.


----------



## Lance Blythe (Jan 22, 2018)

Sounds like contractions to me. I kidded 5 nannies today, 2 were first timers and acted very similar.


----------



## Phelps Farm (Jan 25, 2018)

She finally did it. Poor girl! Lucky, the first kid came out breech, I am so glad I did so much reading because when he came out he had breathed in so much fluids, but I got him to breathe as I was doing that she pushed the second one out , Sunny. Say hello to 2 beautiful bucklings. Lucky and Sunny, thank you so much for all yall help.


----------



## BoboFarm (Jan 25, 2018)

Congratulations! I've been waiting and waiting for an update. They're adorable


----------



## Dani4Hedgies (Jan 25, 2018)

omg sooo pretty love the blonde and spotted soo cute!!!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Jan 25, 2018)

Very cute!! Glad mama and well and you knew what to do!


----------



## Phelps Farm (Jan 25, 2018)

BoboFarm said:


> Congratulations! I've been waiting and waiting for an update. They're adorable



 I am sorry it took so long for an update, they were born the evening of the 22nd. I was up for about a week, so after that and the excitement, I feel ill. But all are doing great, thank you so much. Poor Mama monkey, she is still sore but I couldnt ask for a better mama. It amazes me how first timers take so well to it.


----------



## Phelps Farm (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Latestarter (Jan 25, 2018)

Congrats! Good job on the assist! Very cute kids!


----------



## Phelps Farm (Feb 4, 2018)

Okay, The first baby "Lucky" is on a bottle due to mama rejecting him and butting him into the stall wall. That has happened about a week ago. Lucky did great for the first few days. Now for the 48 hours he has had scours. He is now on electrlytes and the goat drench stuff in some water. It isnt going away, I started using pepto last night, and he still has it this morning.
He isnt running a fever his temp is 101.7, he gets up and jumps and plays, Hes not listless, hes not droppy he just has very loose stool. It was a yellowish tanish color, last night one was green, and now its brown. Hes cuddley the only time he goes down and mopes in when he is in the middle of pooping which he crys. I remember haveing kids and after a while they end up with sore chapped bottoms so thats what I figure his issue is. 

What can I use on his bottom? How can I stop the scours. Ive read about baking soda delution. Please HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 4, 2018)

What are/were you feeding him, quantity, frequency? Is he eating it?


----------



## Phelps Farm (Feb 4, 2018)

*Manna Pro Goat Electrolyte, mixed one scoop in 2 cups of warm water. I give him 2.5 oz 3 or 4 times a day, then I give water with 1 teaspoon sugar and 1 teaspoon nuti drench for goats. I give 2 cc of pepto every four hours. As of this morning, I got 2 oz of electrolytes, and he refuses everything now. His poo is like water, his energy is down today also.*


----------



## Pamela (Feb 4, 2018)

We've given specto to scoury kids. It's off label for goats, but it works pretty well. We did one pump per bottle until the scouts cleared up. 
I'm sure there will be naysayers about this, but I'm just sharing what has worked for us.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 4, 2018)

@Goat Whisperer 
@Southern by choice @OneFineAcre @babsbag 

These are some experienced goat people that should have some recommendations. 

I’ll say a prayer that it gets better!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 4, 2018)

Pamela said:


> We've given specto to scoury kids. It's off label for goats, but it works pretty well. We did one pump per bottle until the scouts cleared up.
> I'm sure there will be naysayers about this, but I'm just sharing what has worked for us.


We do too


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 4, 2018)

Phelps Farm said:


> *Manna Pro Goat Electrolyte, mixed one scoop in 2 cups of warm water. I give him 2.5 oz 3 or 4 times a day, then I give water with 1 teaspoon sugar and 1 teaspoon nuti drench for goats. I give 2 cc of pepto every four hours. As of this morning, I got 2 oz of electrolytes, and he refuses everything now. His poo is like water, his energy is down today also.*



Is he on his dam's milk? What food? other than what is above


----------



## Phelps Farm (Feb 4, 2018)

Pamela said:


> We've given specto to scoury kids. It's off label for goats, but it works pretty well. We did one pump per bottle until the scouts cleared up.
> I'm sure there will be naysayers about this, but I'm just sharing what has worked for us.



Thank you so much, i went out and got some. ima try what you said. Do i keep him still on the electrolytes or milk?


----------



## Phelps Farm (Feb 4, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> @Goat Whisperer
> @Southern by choice @OneFineAcre @babsbag
> 
> These are some experienced goat people that should have some recommendations.
> ...




Thank you so much.


----------



## Phelps Farm (Feb 4, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> Is he on his dam's milk? What food? other than what is above



He was on mums milk til she wasnt producing enough. Then on whole milk


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 4, 2018)

Was the switch sudden? 
How much? How often?


----------



## Phelps Farm (Feb 4, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> Was the switch sudden?
> How much? How often?


----------



## Phelps Farm (Feb 4, 2018)

No the switch took a couple days. I introduced slowly. He is only eating three oz at a time, every 4-5 hours


----------



## Phelps Farm (Feb 4, 2018)

I make sure I dont over feed, Ive read that a bunch of diferent places. If ive done something wrong please please please tell me so I can make it right. Lucky is so little. I dont want to lose him. He worries me bad. I use vasaline on the thermometer but he still hates his temp taken, which he has never had one. I picked up some Penn G, read last night that it works for a lot of stuff. He will be 2 weeks old tmrw. He still has his cord hanging, could that be it, could it be effecting him?


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 4, 2018)

Are you warming the milk or feeding cold? He can't survive on electrolytes alone. He needs food. When is the last time he had actual food (milk)? Is (was) he only eating 3 oz at a time because that was all you were giving him or all he would take?


----------



## Phelps Farm (Feb 4, 2018)

All he would take. So can I give him milk too? Ive read to not give milk until scours were gone, I warm all of his bottles.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 4, 2018)

We have done a mix of electrolytes and milk. Not in the same bottle, mind you. We start with electrolytes in the morning, and if the kid eagerly eats, we will do a bottle of diluted milk for the next feeding. Like maybe half water and half milk. Then, depending on how that feeding goes, and how loose the scours are, we make a decision for the next feeding. We continue this until the kid is completely off electrolytes and is drinking diluted milk with no issues. Once they are on diluted milk for all feeds, we start to adjust the dilution strength until we are back to full feeds. We use 1 pump if specto per bottle until the scours thicken up. If at any time during this process the kid backslides we start the process over. 
A couple of things to keep in mind:
1- this advice is based solely on my experience and in no way replaces a vets care plan or knowledge.
2- hydration is key. This is why we dilute the milk. While full strength milk gives the calories and nutrition a kid needs, it can be rough on a sick kid's gut.  
3- keeping #2 in mind, it is a tricky balance between calories and hydration. The goal is to keep the kid hydrated while working your way back to full feeds asap. 
4-keep kid warm and dry. Snuggled up next to a fireplace in the house is our preferred spot for sick kids. Trying to stay warm uses a lot of calories that your kid may not have to spare.

If the kid's stool is really loose, you might do electrolytes for the first day and then start to reintroduce milk. Hoping someone else will chime in here. We've always been able to stop the scours before they got too severe.


----------



## Phelps Farm (Feb 4, 2018)

I tried a couple of times to up his ounces and he doesnt take much more then three oz. He would quit and play with the bottle right after three oz. Maybe the line right after it. Or he would stick his chin at the bottle not wanting any more. LOL He just for the first time today drank 3.5 oz of his electrolytes and the scouring stuf, no fighting. (maybe it worked) Oh man I really hope so.


----------



## Phelps Farm (Feb 4, 2018)

Thank you for taking the time to help me. I so muchly appreciate your advise. Since he did his electrlyes so well and eagarly do you think I could give him half water half milk, a pump of scoures stuff and half pump of nutri drench for bed?
His little bed is near a pellet stove, not to close, but a warm spot, and Ive also been laying him on my belly with a blanket over him while letting him sleep. He is sort o like my own kids were when they were babies and sick. 
Today has been the worst but seems to be lighting up. I thank you so so much.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 4, 2018)

I would give him whole milk... not diluted... he needs some nourishment. just me speaking what I would do.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 4, 2018)

My experience with nutri drench is limited. Maybe someone else will answer that?


----------

